

Show HN: Twilio Pricing API hack - Finbarr
http://twiliopricing.herokuapp.com/

======
Finbarr
I created this API out of a frustration with Twilio. They don't provide such
an API and when I requested a list of prices they were only able to provide me
with an outdated CSV file. They've since reached out to me with an updated CSV
but I had already created this and it works for my purposes.

~~~
mathrawka
I've heard for over a month that they will be releasing a pricing API soon...
but I did something similar. At least they gave you the CSV, I ended up having
to write a scraper while they looked for the CSV file.

------
admp
Any plans to add support for SMS pricing?

~~~
Finbarr
I could do. Hadn't planned to as I only needed the voice pricing but suppose I
should add for completeness.

